# lathed stickshot and classroom warfare stickshot



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

i am in sixth grade and in woodworking i turned a stick shot,then to day i made a papermate stickshot 4 classroom warfere(i am posting from my ipod toush so i cant upload the pics yet) pleez reply i also just found a potential classroom warfare stickshot frame for looped bands


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi gaara4sand, I think you will get more replies after you upload some pictures. We have seen some very promising creations from very young talented cat-builders.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

reply plees


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

picks are pretty good, and for the harry potter pic


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

That is truly nice. If you make 4 you can make yourself a table.







keep up the good work!


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks dennis


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks dennis


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

cool,i love mr bean


----------

